# Dudas contador electrico trifásico digital



## ecatonquiro (Nov 5, 2007)

Todos los vecinos tenemos el mismo contador (urbanización), pero puedo observar que algunos tienen un led rojo que parpadea, otros parece que ningún led parpadea y otros donde parpadea un led verde.
Mi duda es, indican algo estos leds? hay alguna codificación? consumo, fallo, etc?

Gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## alvaro129 (Nov 6, 2007)

si me envias el modelo prodria responderte sin duda


----------



## El nombre (Nov 6, 2007)

uno indica el consumo en KW. 
El de la derecha (colocandote defrente) es el la Reactiva y suele ser rojo. A más rarpadeo más consumo. 
Si lees (igual no lo pone) indica que cada pulsación es 1 KW.


----------



## ecatonquiro (Nov 7, 2007)

Buenas y gracias por el interés.
Aviso que escribo des de España, por lo que no sé si este modelo existirá en otros mercados.

La marca del contador parece ser algo asó como AIMPY UK. Digo algo así por que la "I" aparece detrás de las otras letras. 
En la pantalla led puedo ver el consumo en Kw y un indicador de las fases arriba a la izquierda. el contador tiene un botón blanco y otro azul (también me gustaría saber para que sirven).
La pulsación seguro que no corresponde al consumo de 1Kw, va demasiado rápido y como digo al vecino no le parpadea.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## ecatonquiro (Nov 16, 2007)

Alguien puede facilitarme algo de información al respecto, o donde pudiera encontrarla?
Gracias


----------



## hendrixjunior (Ene 27, 2008)

soy de Santiago, republica domonicana y aqui los contadores son asi e visto con mis ojos que alguien usa un contror remoto y le vaja el consumo de el mes en los contadores con ese contror remoto, que por enden lo que veo es que es un control remoto universal, mi pregunta es como lo codifico esa persona, ahi forma de configurarlo ?


----------

